# Mature student entitlements



## eheveran (26 Jan 2009)

I'm hoping to return to college in September as a mature student. Am currently receiving JobSeekers allowance. Husband works and take home pay is approx 460 euros p.w.  What am I entitled to regarding grant and back to school allowance? Would I get either?
Also are there any other benefits we're entitled to as a family.  Mortage of over 500 euros pcm, and two children...


----------



## Jack2008 (26 Jan 2009)

As far as I know, you must be unemployed for a period of 12months to qualify for the Back to Education Allowance grant!
You must also not have availed of third level education on a previous occasion, whether or not you finished that course is irrelevant!
Don't know anything about grants!
Google the BTEA and you should get all the info you need!


----------



## Curious81 (26 Jan 2009)

Once you are over 23 and have been out of college for at least once year you can apply for a mature student grant, which cover fees and gives you an allowance every term. Check out your local county council website for setails. Best of luck with it!


----------



## darrenc (7 Jul 2009)

I've been looking into this recently and you must be recieving jobseekers allowance for nine months to be entitled to the back to education allowance. Studentfiniance.ie and citizensinformation.ie lists the rules and regulations for each grant


----------

